# Pflanzen in Blähton pflanzen



## MichaGI (2. Apr. 2009)

Hallo Teichfreunde,

ich möchte in mein Teichbecken noch Pflanzen einbringen und den Rand mit 

gelochten Blumenkästen bepflanzen. Kann ich die Pflanzen in Blähton aus dem Baumarkt einsetzen? Gibt weniger verschmutzung für das Wasser. ODER!?

Gruß
Micha


----------



## Christine (2. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Pflanzen in Blähton pflanzen*

Hi Micha,

die Kästen sollen ausserhalb des Teiches stehen oder im Teich? 

Außerhalb wird schwer, weil die Pflanzen Nährstoffe brauchen, im Teich wird schwer, weil Blähton aufschwimmt.


----------



## MichaGI (2. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Pflanzen in Blähton pflanzen*

Hallo,

die Kästen sollen in das Becken um den Rand zu verdecken.
Von o -20 cm im Wasser--Becken steht leider schief

Danke

Micha


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (2. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Pflanzen in Blähton pflanzen*

Hi Micha,

ich würd die direkt in von dir vorher abgewaschenen kies (8-15) in den Teich reinsetzten und mit größerem kies (30-50 oder größer passend zum teichrand) stabilisieren.


Kannst ja mal nen Foto reinstellen damit am sich das besser vorstellen kann


----------



## MichaGI (2. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Pflanzen in Blähton pflanzen*

Hallo,
Bilder geht erst heute Abend oder schaust du unter "Mein Teich und ich",

Haus mit Garten und Teich von MichaGI. Habe dort schon Bilder eingestellt.

Danke

MichaGI


----------



## Xeal (12. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Pflanzen in Blähton pflanzen*

Hallo !

Ich schätze auch, dass der Blähton schwimmen wird, es sei denn du legst oben noch Kiesel drauf ...
Ich habe gestern auch ein par Pflanzen gesetzt. Da meine Außenwände am Teich sehr steil abfallen, habe ich leider keine Flachwasserzone und habe daher Pflanzkörbe mit Draht an den äußeren Steinen fixiert. Siehe Fotos. 
Der Draht sieht zwar nicht so schön aus, aber mich stört es nicht großartig. 
Ich habe die Pflanzen von der Erde befreit und sie in Spielsand gesetzt. Oben drauf wie gesagt noch Kiesel (vorher unbedingt abwaschen !)

Gruß
Holger


----------



## Lilongwe (13. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Pflanzen in Blähton pflanzen*

Ich kann bestätigen, was meine Vorredner schon sagten, Blähton schwimmt und zwar zu über 90%. Seerosen oder ähnliches kommen da gleich mit an die Oberfläche. Pflanzen brauchen sowieso unbedingt Steine, denn alle Wasserpflanzen steigen zur Oberfläche, wenn nichts sie nach unten zieht. 
Wir haben die Pflanzen einfach in Sand geüflanzt und bisher hat sich noch keine wegen Nährstoffmangel abgemeldet. 

Bis Dann,

Michael


----------

